# Going abroad for IVF using an egg donor



## Conniegirl (Sep 18, 2014)

Please can you lovely ladies give me your honest constructive advice and opinions please?  My name is Kate and I was 43 last month.  I am the mother of a beautiful 21 month old daughter conceived via IVF using a donor egg and donor sperm.  I am single hence the sperm donor and I was diagnosed with low AMH levels in 2012 making it very unlikely an IVF cycle would be successful if I'd used my own eggs.  As far as I am concerned I carried my daughter, she lived off my blood supply for 9 months and she is very much mine. what's genetics??!!!  I see her as the best ever adoption process!  I adopted an embryo and my body grew her into a baby! I had one frozen embryo remaining which I had transferred in January of this year but devastatingly the IVF wasn't successful.  I now have no remaining frozen embryos.  I had my consultation last week and was told that the probable cause for the IVF failing was that the embryo was not of good quality so the cell division would have mutated after a while and then the embryo arrested.  OK, so here's where I am at:  I am currently not working, I am on benefits but am also re training to become a nursery nurse so attend college one day a week and work 2 days a week voluntarily to gain experience in a nursery.  I now have only about £600 in savings. I have been advised that if I do want to pursue having another baby my best option would be to go abroad to a clinic in spain and use a donor embryo (which is cheaper than having a cycle using a donated egg AND donated vial of sperm) My scan would be carried out here and my medication would be administered here, I'd simply fly out for the actual embryo transfer.  I could, potentially, fly out and back on the same day.  The cycle itself would cost me about 3K, the mediations would be about £100 and then I would have my flights on top.  I have no savings.  I REALLY want to have another baby.  What do I do?  Am I being selfish wanting another baby when I already have my precious girl? (she was conceived on my first ever round of IVF so very blessed and never forget it) - I don't want to be reckless and try and get a loan which I wouldn't be approved for anyway as I am not working so what do I do? I just feel almost panicky and beyond sad at the thought that I'll probably never carry  another baby and am so broody.  Please can I have your opinions?


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Conniegirl said:


> Please can you lovely ladies give me your honest constructive advice and opinions please? My name is Kate and I was 43 last month. I am the mother of a beautiful 21 month old daughter conceived via IVF using a donor egg and donor sperm. I am single hence the sperm donor and I was diagnosed with low AMH levels in 2012 making it very unlikely an IVF cycle would be successful if I'd used my own eggs. As far as I am concerned I carried my daughter, she lived off my blood supply for 9 months and she is very much mine. what's genetics??!!! I see her as the best ever adoption process! I adopted an embryo and my body grew her into a baby! I had one frozen embryo remaining which I had transferred in January of this year but devastatingly the IVF wasn't successful. I now have no remaining frozen embryos. I had my consultation last week and was told that the probable cause for the IVF failing was that the embryo was not of good quality so the cell division would have mutated after a while and then the embryo arrested. OK, so here's where I am at: I am currently not working, I am on benefits but am also re training to become a nursery nurse so attend college one day a week and work 2 days a week voluntarily to gain experience in a nursery. I now have only about £600 in savings. I have been advised that if I do want to pursue having another baby my best option would be to go abroad to a clinic in spain and use a donor embryo (which is cheaper than having a cycle using a donated egg AND donated vial of sperm) My scan would be carried out here and my medication would be administered here, I'd simply fly out for the actual embryo transfer. I could, potentially, fly out and back on the same day. The cycle itself would cost me about 3K, the mediations would be about £100 and then I would have my flights on top. I have no savings. I REALLY want to have another baby. What do I do? Am I being selfish wanting another baby when I already have my precious girl? (she was conceived on my first ever round of IVF so very blessed and never forget it) - I don't want to be reckless and try and get a loan which I wouldn't be approved for anyway as I am not working so what do I do? I just feel almost panicky and beyond sad at the thought that I'll probably never carry another baby and am so broody. Please can I have your opinions?


Hello, dear. 
My story is similar to yours. I've been through lots of difficulties in my life. I've experienced 4 miscarriages and that made me weak and miserable. Now, I'm looking for a good reproductive clinic abroad. as we ran out of money because of failed ivf cycles we can't afford something expensive. We are opting for cheap and highly recommended clinic. So we are in the same boat with you haha
p.s. I was created a thread here as well as you. Some ladies advised me to pay attention to the clinics in Spain, Poland and Ukraine. It seems pretty nice from them. So, if you are interested in this, you can look onto clinics in these countries. Hope, my information is useful for you. Take care!


----------



## minerva71 (Nov 15, 2016)

Conniegirl, hi. 
Sorry for that situation, I can relate though. I know how hard is to find affordable fertility treatment. 
I also went abroad to have an IVF with donor eggs, mine were too poor. As annasss mentioned, there are few countries with good proces. I chose Ukraine, one egg donation cycle costs 5k euro and it includes everything except flight tickets. but they also offer packages with 2 or 5 attempts and they're more profitable if I may say so. but can't tell you nothing about spain, sorry, it was my first IVF.
You shouldn't think you are selfish if you want one more baby. I hope there is someone to help you with this and you'll find the way out. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Conniegirl (Sep 18, 2014)

Thankyou so much for a friendly non judgemental reply x


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Conniegirl said:


> Thankyou so much for a friendly non judgemental reply x


We don't want to judge you and be judged by others. We are humans and should treat other like we want to be treated by them. I suppose it to be right, how do you think?
Sorry for asking but why did you chose these countries? I've been posted a thread here with similar request. I was advised by other lovely ladies to go abroad to Spain, Poland, Ukraine and other country Czech Republic, if I'm not mistaken but nobody of them have answered me. I could not understand why; my goal was to get the feedbacks about clinics but not to make any kind of ads...


----------



## Conniegirl (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi. My English consultant advised a particular clinic in Spain. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Conniegirl (Sep 18, 2014)

Do you mind me asking how you're funding your treatment abroad if, like me, you ran out of money Annasss?


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Conniegirl said:


> Do you mind me asking how you're funding your treatment abroad if, like me, you ran out of money Annasss?


I'm looking for a cheap one, my husband is always busy at work. And we have borrowed some money from a bank. And honestly, I don't know. I googled an information about de ivf abroad and found that in Ukraine and Russia the price for it is almost equal, it's amount 4 900 euros. What is the cost of de ivf in clinic you were advised to opt for?


----------



## Conniegirl (Sep 18, 2014)

I was advised SET with one frozen DE would be 3500 Euros (about £3.5k)


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Conniegirl said:


> I was advised SET with one frozen DE would be 3500 Euros (about £3.5k)


Oh, wow, I thought you paid more. Why frozen? Are they better to implant?


----------

